# Cattleya violacea



## jtrmd (Apr 26, 2013)

I mention this in another thread,but figured I would ask in the right spot. I have been growing the biggest pain in the butt C. violacea for the past 4+ years.It will grow good for awhile and then take a turn for the worse and struggle for awhile before doing fine again.I have tried changing light,temperatures,potting mixes,and everything else I could think of.If any of you are growing this species and its thriving,please lmk whats working for you.


I grow in a GH with humidity no lower than 60%,Temps are no lower than 55(coldest area of the GH) in the winter and highest temp in mid 80s(in the hottest area in summer).


----------



## Paphman910 (Apr 26, 2013)

jtrmd said:


> I mention this in another thread,but figured I would ask in the right spot. I have been growing the biggest pain in the butt C. violacea for the past 4+ years.It will grow good for awhile and then take a turn for the worse and struggle for awhile before doing fine again.I have tried changing light,temperatures,potting mixes,and everything else I could think of.If any of you are growing this species and its thriving,please lmk whats working for you.
> 
> 
> I grow in a GH with humidity no lower than 60%,Temps are no lower than 55(coldest area of the GH) in the winter and highest temp in mid 80s(in the hottest area in summer).



My friend told me her violacea needs to grow with temperature no less than 70 minimum. It hates temperature lower than that.


----------



## jtrmd (Apr 26, 2013)

Paphman910 said:


> My friend told me her violacea needs to grow with temperature no less than 70 minimum. It hates temperature lower than that.



Thanks


----------



## naoki (Apr 26, 2013)

I haven't had any experience with this species yet, but it's coming here soon, so I was gathering some info. You might have seen this, but just in case you haven't:

http://www.orchidculture.com/COD/FREE/Catt_warm_Art.html


----------



## hhartung (Nov 6, 2013)

Cattleya violacea can be found in Venezuela in the Bolivar State (south of Venezuela). The plant likes a very hot and humid clima and needs a *lot of light*. Therefore you find it on trees near the rivers where it gets light from the sky (not direkt sunlight) and also reflection of light from the river. 
My experience is that it is a difficult plant. Therefore I prefer C. _mossiae_ and C. _percivaliana_, especially the alba percivaliana from Trujillo state. These plants like to make divisions and are much easier to grow than C. _violacea_. 
Helmut, Venezuela


----------



## Rick (Nov 6, 2013)

Maybe you could try less K.

I've seen some good results on some other problematic Catt species with reduced fert (especially reduced K).


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 6, 2013)

I had violacea for years and it grew fine. The light, humidity and temp are all fine. Like Helmut mentioned above, these plants grow in trees over hanging the rivers. These rivers are referred to as "black water". They are so acid very little grows in the water so its clear and looking down at the water it looks black, hence the name. Keep your irrigation water on the acid side and you should do fine Jamie. I would also try a basket

Refer to Naoki's link, you will see they mention G. C. K. & E. Dunsterville in an article, "Blackwaters, Acid Rain and Blackwater Orchids" from an Orchid Digest.


----------



## jtrmd (Nov 6, 2013)

SlipperKing said:


> I had violacea for years and it grew fine. The light, humidity and temp are all fine. Like Helmut mentioned above, these plants grow in trees over hanging the rivers. These rivers are referred to as "black water". They are so acid very little grows in the water so its clear and looking down at the water it looks black, hence the name. Keep your irrigation water on the acid side and you should do fine Jamie. I would also try a basket




wow this is an old post.


That's what it went in to this year. I used tree fern instead of my usual bark mix. It has been doing better again, since I increased the light levels in the GH. Kind of happened by laziness and not applying the mid summer coat of shading compound.


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 6, 2013)

Good deal Jamie!


----------



## Stone (Nov 6, 2013)

Temps are too low. A min of 18C (or 20 even better). high humidity, and a VERY open mix or mounting for its course roots is also required. No rest period needed. 55F is not hot enough!


----------



## jtrmd (Nov 6, 2013)

Stone said:


> Temps are too low. A min of 18C (or 20 even better). high humidity, and a VERY open mix or mounting for its course roots is also required. No rest period needed. 55F is not hot enough!



It doesn't get any lower than 65-60F where it is growing at.The 55F is only right where the exhaust vent is. I have different micro climates throughout my GH, which I liked when I grew Dracula's and cooler growing stuff. Now that is just where the Adenium, and other outside plants go in winter.I have the Staghorns over there too.


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 7, 2013)

I don't grow this species, but I know several growers who do locally, and they treat them just like any other cattleya. This is one large specimen I saw at a show, mounted on a slab of treefern:


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 7, 2013)

Nice one Paphio! 
Never had a problem with winter nite temps at 55 or even 50. If violacea is having issues with these temps there's more going on then just tempatures. Something else is off as well, maybe too wet.


----------



## jtrmd (Nov 7, 2013)

paphioboy said:


> I don't grow this species, but I know several growers who do locally, and they treat them just like any other cattleya. This is one large specimen I saw at a show, mounted on a slab of treefern:



It was a plant like that one that has forced me to not give up on this species just yet. It took me 3 tries to figure out Coryanthes, but finally have a couple species that grow and bloom for me. It is a damn shame I missed them this year to take a photo. I was too busy traveling.


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 7, 2013)

thats really nice


----------



## John M (Nov 8, 2013)

My Cattleya violacea is currently mounted on a log; but, did very well in a pot too. It gets strong light and daily watering as long as it's sunny. Temps in the winter get down to 55*F regularly and this particular clone survived my freeze in March 2008. At the time, the temps went down to about ~ -3*C in the location where this plant was on the bench. It blooms 2 x per year for me.


----------



## Paul (Nov 8, 2013)

Hello,

most Brazilian plants and varieties (alba, semi-alba, coerulea...) absolutely need warm to hot temperatures (min 21-23°C) and very bright light (no shade and top of the greenhouse in winter), with high humidity to thrive (and they do this way). One important thing is also to always let the roots dry between two waterings. This way, you will get new roots quite easily. This species tolerate (and even likes!!) temperatures over 30°C, and close to 40°C (with good humidity) during the day.

The peruvian plants seem to be much more tolerant to lower temperatures, and so easier to grow.


----------

